# Vorsicht vor Ultra HD TVs mit reduzierter Auflösung (Fake-UHD/4k) - RGBW-Panel



## INU.ID (9. Juni 2018)

*Vorsicht vor Ultra HD TVs mit reduzierter Auflösung (Fake-UHD/4k) - RGBW-Panel*

*Update 07.2019*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Weil er als 65" Modell (LG 65UK6400PLF) gerade im Angebot ist:
> 
> *LG UK6300 + LG UK6400 + LG UK6470 (2018er Modelle)*
> 
> ...






Servus.

Über einen Schnäppchen-Blog bin ich über ein "Problem" gestolpert, welches mir so noch gar nicht bekannt war. Dort wird aktuell ein LG 55 Zoll 4k-TV (LG UJ 556309) beworben, den man bei Mediamarkt für 469€ bestellen bzw. kaufen kann. In den Kommentaren zu dem Gerät meinte ein User, es wäre gar kein "echter" 4K Fernseher, sonder das Gerät hätte eigentlich nur ca. 2,8K Auflösung.

Verblüfft über diese Aussage habe ich natürlich direkt Google angeworfen, und was soll ich sagen, ich fand einen Artikel der diese Aussage bestätigte. Ich poste hier mal einen Auszug, empfehle aber sich den ganzen Artikel mal durchzulesen.



			
				Auszug von Prad.de schrieb:
			
		

> *Zusätzliche Subpixel*
> 
> Ansätze für zusätzliche Subpixel gibt es schon lange, vor allem Sharp  machte unter dem Namen „Quattron“ immer wieder auf sich aufmerksam. Ein  gelber zusätzlicher Subpixel sollte dabei gelbe und goldene Farbtöne  realistischer machen und auch zur Auflösungserhöhung beitragen. Auch  wenn sich in gewissen Situationen Vorteile belegen ließen, blieben  jedoch zwei Probleme:
> 1. Der Farbton des gelben Subpixels befand sich außerhalb des  Normfarbraums und sorgte für schwer vorhersehbare Farben, die manchmal  toll wirkten aber so nicht von den Filmproduzenten entworfen wurden.
> ...



Quelle: Fake-UHD-Fernseher mit zu wenig Subpixeln - Prad.de

Vielleicht ging das Thema auch nur an mir vorbei, aber ich dachte, falls nicht, poste ich es hier einfach mal als "News" - obwohl das Thema ja schon Jahre alt ist.


*UPDATE:*



> Although LG garnered a lot of attention at the recent CES 2017 for  its  new 4K Ultra HD LED LCD TVs using Nano Cell technology, lost in the   marketing buzz was the fact that *the majority of LG Electronics’  lower-cost 2017 4K Ultra HD LED LCD TVs now use the company’s  controversial RGBW technology that arrived to much debate two years ago.*
> 
> Tim Alessi, LG Electronics home entertainment marketing director,  told  HD Guru prior to the show that RGBW panels will be used this year  in  all but two series of 4K Ultra HD LED LCD TVs, encompassing *14  core-line models*.
> 
> ...


Quelle: LG 4K LCD TVs Continue Controversial RGBW Tech | HD Guru

Weitere Beiträge:
These three LG TVS offer inferior RGBW 4K and a weak deal for consumers -

Pseudo or Picture perfect? The difference is in the quality | SAMSUNG South Africa

Recognising True UHD / 4K TVs  | Samsung South Africa

Warning over 'pseudo' UHD TVs - TechCentral

Fake-UHD: LCD-Fernseher mit reduzierter Subpixelanzahl werden mit UHD-Auflosung vermarktet - Prad.de

Fake-UHD-Fernseher mit zu wenig Subpixeln - Prad.de






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hfIn5O-4hJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rssh8FqMI_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## warawarawiiu (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Ultra HD TVs mit reduzierter Auflösung (Fake-UHD/4k)*

Naja, der Artikel ist 3 Jahre alt und das fernseh modell noch älter..... Zudem war das bereits damals ein billig Teil.

Ich verstehe natürlich die Problematik, aber die dürfte mittlerweile sich erledigt haben bei TV. 
Selbst die billigsten 350 Euro gurken habe native 4k panel. 

Was ich allerdings ne Sauerei finde:
Bei Beamer 4k durch pixel shifting..... Ebenfalls kein natives 4k, wird aber so beworben.... Und da nichtmal als Ausnahme (bei den TV ist mir auch nur der eine 3 Jahre alte Fall bekannt zu dem einen einzigen Modell) sondern eher als Regel im "billigen" 4k Beamer segment.


----------



## INU.ID (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Ultra HD TVs mit reduzierter Auflösung (Fake-UHD/4k)*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Naja, der Artikel ist 3 Jahre alt und das fernseh modell noch älter.....
> Ich verstehe natürlich die Problematik, aber die dürfte mittlerweile sich erledigt haben bei TV.


Das von mir eingangs erwähnte Gerät, welches aktuell vom Mediamarkt verkauft wird, ist von 2017.


----------



## facehugger (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Ultra HD TVs mit reduzierter Auflösung (Fake-UHD/4k)*

Und wieder einmal bewahrheitet es sich: beschissen wirste überall. Nur hoffen alle (Hersteller) das es die dumme/graue Masse nicht herausfindet...

Gruß


----------



## INU.ID (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Ultra HD TVs mit reduzierter Auflösung (Fake-UHD/4k)*

These three LG TVS offer inferior RGBW 4K and a weak deal for consumers -

Pseudo or Picture perfect? The difference is in the quality | SAMSUNG South Africa

Warning over 'pseudo' UHD TVs - TechCentral

Fake-UHD: LCD-Fernseher mit reduzierter Subpixelanzahl werden mit UHD-Auflosung vermarktet - Prad.de

Fake-UHD-Fernseher mit zu wenig Subpixeln - Prad.de


----------



## sethdiabolos (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Ultra HD TVs mit reduzierter Auflösung (Fake-UHD/4k)*

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob sie das auch bei Monitoren machen. Ich habe ja einen günstigen Samsung-UHD, aber im Vergleich zum LG 27UD58-B hat der Samsung 28E590DS ein hervorragendes scharfes Bild.
Ich hatte beide Monitore mit dem gleichen Bildmaterial im lokalen Media-Markt stehen gesehen und war wirklich geschockt.


----------



## INU.ID (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Ultra HD TVs mit reduzierter Auflösung (Fake-UHD/4k)*



sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, ob sie das auch bei Monitoren machen.


Gute Frage. Man soll es ja bei den TVs gerade dann am besten erkennen, wenn ein Computer angeschlossen wird. Das Kuriose, ich habe schon bei einigen TVs - sowie auch bei günstigen UHD/4k-Monitoren - in den Bewertungen der User von "Auffälligkeiten" (nicht so richtig scharf, tlw. seltsame Darstellung von bestimmten Schriften usw) gelesen, die irgendwie genau in das Raster passen.

Das Problem, es wird ja nirgends vom Hersteller klar angegeben. Ich hab auch noch keine Tabelle gefunden, die alle entsprechenden Geräte auflistet. So gesehen bleibt einem offensichtlich nichts anderes übrig, als sich auf Tests zu verlassen (sofern es denn die passenden Tests zu den entsprechenden Geräte gibt), oder Reviews von fachlich versierten Usern zu studieren (die die Geräte auf Herz und Nieren prüfen).


----------



## iGameKudan (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Ultra HD TVs mit reduzierter Auflösung (Fake-UHD/4k)*

Dass mit Subpixeln geschummelt wird ist doch nichts neues, das machen doch auch bestimmte Handy-Displays...

Eigentlich zwar eine Schweinerei, andererseits muss man aber auch sagen, wenns nicht auffällt und die Geräte entsprechend günstig sind... Ist halt die Geiz-ist-Geil-Mentalität, ich fand es sowieso verdächtig wie schnell UHD-Fernseher bezahlbar wurden.


----------



## IronAngel (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Ultra HD TVs mit reduzierter Auflösung (Fake-UHD/4k)*



sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, ob sie das auch bei Monitoren machen. Ich habe ja einen günstigen Samsung-UHD, aber im Vergleich zum LG 27UD58-B hat der Samsung 28E590DS ein hervorragendes scharfes Bild.
> Ich hatte beide Monitore mit dem gleichen Bildmaterial im lokalen Media-Markt stehen gesehen und war wirklich geschockt.



Ich habe selbst den LG Monitor und ich kann dir versichern das alles absolut Scharf dargestellt wird. Deutlich schärfer als mein alter FULL HD Monitor. Möglicherweise hatte der LG Monitor im Media Markt einfach nur doofe Einstellungen. 

Das mit dem Subpixeln habe ich auch schonmal gehört. Das kann man leider nicht ohne weiteres nach prüfen. Bzw ist mir nichts bekannt.


----------



## INU.ID (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Ultra HD TVs mit reduzierter Auflösung (Fake-UHD/4k)*



IronAngel schrieb:


> Das kann man leider nicht ohne weiteres nach prüfen. Bzw ist mir nichts bekannt.





			
				Auszug von Prad.de schrieb:
			
		

> Der „*Advanced UHD Resolution and Panel Test*“ von Quality.TV eignet sich  zum Auflösungstest von UHD-Fernsehern. Eine geeignete Kamera mit  vergrößerndem Makroobjektiv vorausgesetzt, lassen sich damit  Displayparameter auf Subpixelniveau analysieren


Quelle: Fake-UHD-Fernseher mit zu wenig Subpixeln - Prad.de

OK, ich sehe grade, das Programm kostet 50€. Da muss es aber auch irgendwas an Freeware geben, wer was kennt kann ja mal Bescheid sagen. ^^


----------



## Gurdi (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Ultra HD TVs mit reduzierter Auflösung (Fake-UHD/4k)*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Quelle: Fake-UHD-Fernseher mit zu wenig Subpixeln - Prad.de
> 
> OK, ich sehe grade, das Programm kostet 50€. Da muss es aber auch irgendwas an Freeware geben, wer was kennt kann ja mal Bescheid sagen. ^^



Eine geeignete Anwendung oder Bild auf einem Laptop sollten mit etwas Erprobung für einen Test genügen.


----------



## LastManStanding (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Ultra HD TVs mit reduzierter Auflösung (Fake-UHD/4k)*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Naja, der Artikel ist 3 Jahre alt und das fernseh modell noch älter..... Zudem war das bereits damals ein billig Teil.
> 
> Ich verstehe natürlich die Problematik, aber die dürfte mittlerweile sich erledigt haben bei TV.
> Selbst die billigsten 350 Euro gurken habe native 4k panel.
> ...



Naja bei Beamern ist natürlich ein ganz anderes grundlegendes Problem, 8 Millionen Pixel auf einen 1 Zoll Chip zu bekommen ist nicht ganz so teuer wie 8 Millionen auf auf gar die 50-fache Fläche.
Leider ist das so ein Graubereich für den es kaum feste Regelungen zur konkreten Angabe gibt. Z.B.  E-Shift ist keines falls eine "ECHTE" Auflösung UHD sondern nur eine beworbene Auflösung, Sofern man überhaupt e-Shift gesagt bekommt. Aber kann sich Durchaus sehen lassen.
Beim Beamer würde ich sowiso Lieber einen Spitzen Preisleistung FHD Beamer wie den Vivitek H1188 nehmen. Als Matschige 4K Texturen mit miserablen Schwarzwerten und einer grausigen Zwischenbildberechnung. Minimum 1200€ für FHD und WQHD so ab naja sagen wir 2500€ wie der Epson TW9300 der hat auch ein wenigstens ansehnliches E-Shift auf 4K.

Das Problem ist das leute sich über das was sie kaufen oft auch nahzu gar nicht informieren, selbst wen es möglich ist. Und die Masse glaubt erstmal alles was man ihen erzählt.
 Über mein Samsung UE40 JU6070. Konnte ich die reale Auflösung bis Heute nicht rausfinden aber das er ein 60Hz panel hat statt des blöden 50Hz.


----------



## blautemple (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Ultra HD TVs mit reduzierter Auflösung (Fake-UHD/4k)*



LastManStanding schrieb:


> Über mein Samsung UE40 JU6070. Konnte ich die reale Auflösung bis Heute nicht rausfinden aber das er ein 60Hz panel hat statt des blöden 50Hz.



Jeder Fernseher kann sowohl 50 als auch 60Hz darstellen


----------



## 4B11T (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Ultra HD TVs mit reduzierter Auflösung (Fake-UHD/4k)*

Das es nicht weiter auffällt ist momentan nur der geringen Empfangbarkeit von lupenreinen UHD Inhalten geschuldet. Streams sind häufig auch unterschiedlich komprimiert und von Haus aus matschig und Blurays scheitern teilweise schon am Blurayplayer. Dadurch ist der Schaden für den Anwender wahrscheinlich überschaubar. Aber in Ordnung ist es trotzdem nicht. Und am PC angeschlossen wird es dann wirklich eklig.




blautemple schrieb:


> Jeder Fernseher kann sowohl 50 als auch 60Hz darstellen



jetzt wirds kompliziert... seeeehr kompliziert, wenn Bedarf, dann lieber ein eigenes Thema hierzu.


----------



## LastManStanding (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Ultra HD TVs mit reduzierter Auflösung (Fake-UHD/4k)*



blautemple schrieb:


> Jeder Fernseher kann sowohl 50 als auch 60Hz darstellen



Neee. Das ist nicht so einfach wie du denkst, das ganze


----------



## blautemple (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Ultra HD TVs mit reduzierter Auflösung (Fake-UHD/4k)*

99,9% aller modernen Fernseher haben verschiedene Modi, unter anderem 24, 50 und 60Hz. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## 4B11T (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Ultra HD TVs mit reduzierter Auflösung (Fake-UHD/4k)*

Ja, und auch Modi für 30Hz; 59,9Hz und 100Hz oder noch mehr. Was aber leider alles nichts mit der tatsächlichen Frequenz des Panels zu tun hat.


----------



## HardwareFreak (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Ultra HD TVs mit reduzierter Auflösung (Fake-UHD/4k)*

unfassbar wie man teilweise betrogen wird.


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Ultra HD TVs mit reduzierter Auflösung (Fake-UHD/4k)*



HardwareFreak schrieb:


> unfassbar wie man teilweise betrogen wird.


Ist mir völlig egal.
Mein Auge hat schon bei FullHD die Auflösungsgrenze weit überschritten.


----------



## Master-Onion (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Ultra HD TVs mit reduzierter Auflösung (Fake-UHD/4k)*

Will nicht wissen wie die Leute mit ihren 1440p Displays im Super Highend Gerät verarscht werden,
aber wem fällt so was wikrlich auf, wenigen, wie man hieran erkennt.


Aber in diversen Foren sind die Experten unterwegs die auf 5 Zoll einen Unterschied von 1080p zu 1440p erkennen, aber so was wie hier ist noch keinen Aufgefallen.


----------



## Kindercola (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Ultra HD TVs mit reduzierter Auflösung (Fake-UHD/4k)*

Da fällt einem vor Schreck ja fast die Kaffeetasse aus der Hand 

Schon erstaunlich was sich die Hersteller alles einfallen um noch paar Cents mehr pro Gerät rauszuholen. Natürlich wird dann immer argumentiert das man dies und jenes nicht wahrnehmen kann. Aber verarsche ist das ja trotzdem irgendwie :/


----------



## yingtao (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Ultra HD TVs mit reduzierter Auflösung (Fake-UHD/4k)*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Das von mir eingangs erwähnte Gerät, welches aktuell vom Mediamarkt verkauft wird, ist von 2017.



Habe jetzt aber nichts dazu gefunden dass dieses Modell ein Panel mit weniger Subpixeln (RGBW Panel) benutzt. Es ist Fakt das die älteren Modelle von LG RGBW Panels benutzt haben wo blaue Subpixel durch weiße ersetzt wurden was die "reale" Auflösung reduziert hat da man weniger vollwertige Pixel hatte. Wie du in deinem Eingangspost sagst betraf das die Einstiegsmodelle aus 2015. Danach sind mir zumindest keine TV Geräte bekannt die ein solches Panel benutzen. Die komplette 2016er Produktpalette hat meines Wissens nach richtige RGB Panels genutzt.

Ich finde die News unnötig, da nicht gesagt wird ob das beworbene Gerät wirklich vom Problem betroffen ist oder welche aktuellen Geräte davon betroffen sind. Es werden nur alte Artikel gezeigt die sich auf eine Produktreihe von 2015 beziehen. Es gibt keine Anzeichen dafür dass das Gerät ein RGBW Panel nutzt und diese "News" erzeugt Panik über ein Problem welches es meines Wissens gar nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## INU.ID (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Ultra HD TVs mit reduzierter Auflösung (Fake-UHD/4k)*



yingtao schrieb:


> Ich finde die News unnötig, da nicht gesagt wird ob das beworbene Gerät wirklich vom Problem betroffen ist oder welche aktuellen Geräte davon betroffen sind.


Es wird von den betroffenen Herstellern (hier primär LG) auch nicht gesagt bei welchen TVs man dies so handhabt. Und ich habe noch keine Liste (von zb. Testern erstellt) gefunden, die alle betroffenen Geräte Hersteller übergreifend auflistet.


> Es werden nur alte Artikel gezeigt die sich auf eine Produktreihe von 2015 beziehen. Es gibt keine Anzeichen dafür dass das Gerät ein RGBW Panel nutzt und diese "News" erzeugt Panik über ein Problem welches es meines Wissens gar nicht mehr gibt.


Der Artikel von Prad wurde im Januar 2018 aktualisiert. Ich poste hier gerne auch mal einen aktuelleren Auszug::



> Although LG garnered a lot of attention at the recent CES 2017 for  its new 4K Ultra HD LED LCD TVs using Nano Cell technology, lost in the  marketing buzz was the fact that *the majority of LG Electronics’  lower-cost 2017 4K Ultra HD LED LCD TVs now use the company’s  controversial RGBW technology that arrived to much debate two years ago.*
> 
> Tim Alessi, LG Electronics home entertainment marketing director,  told HD Guru prior to the show that RGBW panels will be used this year  in all but two series of 4K Ultra HD LED LCD TVs, encompassing *14  core-line models*.
> 
> ...


Quelle: LG 4K LCD TVs Continue Controversial RGBW Tech | HD Guru

Weitere Quellen:

(Artikel von 09/2016) These three LG TVS offer inferior RGBW 4K and a weak deal for consumers -

(Artikel von 12/2017) Some LG 4K LCD TVs still deliver only 2.8K resolution | TechHive


Wie gesagt, bis mindestens zu den 2017er Modellen wurde solche Technik angewendet - hier werden jetzt ca. zwei dutzend Geräte genannt. Einzig zu den 2018er habe ich noch nichts gefunden. Und da gerade 2016er und 2017er Fernseher noch im Abverkauf und bei Lagerräumungen angeboten werden, denke ich, dass die Problematik durchaus noch aktuell - und eine "News" dadurch gerechtfertigt ist. Und es soll angeblich auch noch zahlreiche Menschen geben, die Fernseher auch gebraucht kaufen...


----------



## corcoran2 (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Ultra HD TVs mit reduzierter Auflösung (Fake-UHD/4k)*

Media Markt und Saturn hatten neulich einen 55er UHD mit HDR der Eigenmarke OK. in der Werbung für 399,-€!!!!
Da habe ich mich schon ein bissel gewundert........


----------



## INU.ID (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Ultra HD TVs mit reduzierter Auflösung (Fake-UHD/4k)*

Ich bin im Netz - in den letzten Monaten - über einige Beiträge gestolpert, die bei ihrem neuen UHD-/4k- TV/Monitor blasse Farben und fehlende Schärfe festgestellt hatten. Bisher dachte ich immer "falsches Kabel" (zb. DSUB?) oder "defektes Kabel", oder auch "falsche Einstellungen". Vermutlich wird es in den meisten Fällen auch so gewesen sein. Allerdings frag ich mich jetzt, bei welchen Geräten es vielleicht auch bauartbedingte  Gründe hatte.

Und vor allem, mit welchen "Tricks" hier noch so gearbeitet wird. Das Thema HDR ist ja auch so eine "Schauergeschichte". Viele Modelle werden mit HDR beworben, weil intern irgendwelche Chips irgendwelche Modis beherrschen, das Panel aber eigentlich gar keine "HDR-Fähigkeit" beherrscht. HDR ist nicht automatisch "echtes" HDR, und jetzt ist 4k/UHD auch nicht mehr automatisch "echtes" 4k/UHD. Man hat ja bei den Hz schon Probleme im Vorfeld Panel zu erkennen, die "echte" 100/120Hz können. Da wird ja auch mit 1000Hz oder 1500Hz geworben, wenn nur ein 50/60Hz Panel verbaut ist.


Die Chancen stehen also sehr gut, dass das neu gekaufte tolle 4K-Gerät mit angegebenen 1500Hz und HDR nur eine "echte" Auflösung von ~3k und echten 60Hz mit echten 300Nits (=Fake-HDR) hat.

Also busted auf der ganzen Linie. 

Hier mal 2 Videos:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hfIn5O-4hJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rssh8FqMI_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MF13 (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Ultra HD TVs mit reduzierter Auflösung (Fake-UHD/4k) - RGBW-Panel*

Eigentlich habe ich vor, mir im Herbst nach dem Umzug diesen 55-Zoll-Fernseher von LG zuzulegen, unter anderem da er für seine Größe eine sehr gute Reaktionszeit bietet und ich ihn fürs Gaming (hauptsächlich Nintendo) nutzen will: LG 55UJ6519 139 cm (55 Zoll) Fernseher (Ultra HD, Triple Tuner, Active HDR, Smart TV): Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video

Ist dieser Fernseher auch von dem "Problem" mit den fehlenden Subpixeln betroffen?


----------



## INU.ID (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Ultra HD TVs mit reduzierter Auflösung (Fake-UHD/4k) - RGBW-Panel*



MF13 schrieb:


> Eigentlich habe ich vor, mir im Herbst nach dem Umzug diesen 55-Zoll-Fernseher von LG zuzulegen, unter anderem da er für seine Größe eine sehr gute Reaktionszeit bietet und ich ihn fürs Gaming (hauptsächlich Nintendo) nutzen will: *LG 55UJ6519*
> Ist dieser Fernseher auch von dem "Problem" mit den fehlenden Subpixeln betroffen?


Siehe:


> *Fazit: *
> Der *LG 55UJ6519* punktet unter anderem als  Fernseher mit einer sehr guten Smart TV Oberfläche. Das webOS 3.5  Betriebssystem ist schnell und super einfach in der Bedienung. Der  integrierte Media Player spielt nahezu alle Formate ab und die aktuellen  LG Fernseher aus 2017 besitzen scheinbar alle einen extrem niedrigen Input Lag und sind daher auch zum Spielen bestens geeignet.
> 
> *Aufgrund der verwendeten RGBW Panelstruktur* ist der Fernseher lediglich  als Computermonitor, bei dem sehr feine Linien dargestellt werden sollen  nicht unbedingt optimal geeignet. Im TV Betrieb oder bei Spielen konnte  ich jedoch noch keine negativen Auswirkungen beobachten.



Quelle: LG 55UJ6519 - Dein-Fernseher.de

Also wohl auch ein RGBW-Panel.


----------



## MF13 (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Ultra HD TVs mit reduzierter Auflösung (Fake-UHD/4k) - RGBW-Panel*

Danke für die Info. Ich habe eh nicht vor, ihn als Computermonitor zu nutzen, also scheint die Tatsache, dass er ein RGBW-Panel hat, wohl nicht allzu störend sein? Zumindest hat sich kein Test, den ich bisher gelesen habe, daran gestört.


----------



## INU.ID (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Ultra HD TVs mit reduzierter Auflösung (Fake-UHD/4k) - RGBW-Panel*



MF13 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Ich habe eh nicht vor, ihn als Computermonitor zu nutzen, also scheint die Tatsache, dass er ein RGBW-Panel hat, wohl nicht allzu störend sein?


Naja, so gesehen nicht unbedingt. Wenn er bzw. das Panel nur eine 1080p-Auflösung hätte, würde es bei Spielen oder Filmen - und bei einem entsprechenden Sitzabstand - mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch nicht auffallen.
Wenn du mit dem "Makel" leben kannst, weil er dir (auch die nächsten Jahre, eben so lange du den TV nutzen möchtest) im Alltag nicht auffallen wird, dann spricht natürlich auch nichts gegen so ein Gerät.

Die Frage ist eben, warum den Kompromiss eingehen? Wenn du ihn nicht gerade als leckeres Schnäppchen bekommen kannst, warum genau muß es dieses Modell sein? Ich meine, ich will ihn dir nicht ausreden, ich möchte nur wissen/verstehen warum sich jemand bewusst für so ein Gerät bzw. Panel entscheidet (gerade wo RGB-Geräte nicht wirklich teurer sind).


----------



## MF13 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Ultra HD TVs mit reduzierter Auflösung (Fake-UHD/4k) - RGBW-Panel*

Hättest du denn Alternativen für mich im gleichen Preisbereich (bis 850 Euro)? Ich habe mir dieses LG-Modell wie gesagt insbesondere aufgrund der vergleichsweise sehr schnellen Reaktionszeit ausgesucht.


----------



## INU.ID (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Ultra HD TVs mit reduzierter Auflösung (Fake-UHD/4k) - RGBW-Panel*



MF13 schrieb:


> Hättest du denn Alternativen für mich im gleichen Preisbereich (bis 850 Euro)?


Da muß ich leider passen. Es gibt aktuell immer noch zu viele Geräte, bei denen immer irgendwas nicht stimmt. Meistens hat das Bild/Panel irgendwelche Unzulänglichkeiten (BLB, DSE und was es da nicht alles gibt), mal sind die Smart-Funktionen unterirdisch, oder die Umschaltzeiten usw.

Hier kommt es wirklich drauf an mit welchen Unzulänglichkeiten du leben kannst, und inwiefern du dich aufs Panel-Lotto einlassen willst (bei vielen Modellen/Serien haben die Panels auch regelmäßig mal komplett unterschiedliche Probleme). Um ein gutes Gerät zu erwischen braucht es da leider auch immer eine Portion Glück. Selbst die obere Preisklasse ist da sehr häufig nicht frei von Fehlern.

Außerdem sollen demnächst ja Geräte mit G-Sync/Freesync (o.ä.) kommen, und mit Eingängen die mehr als 60Hz schaffen (damit man zb. auch mal einen PC mit 120/144Hz anklemmen kann). ^^


----------



## MF13 (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Ultra HD TVs mit reduzierter Auflösung (Fake-UHD/4k) - RGBW-Panel*

Mit unzulänglichen Smart-Funktionen und schlechtem Sound kann ich problemlos leben, da ich dafür ja (HT-)PC bzw. Hifi-Anlage habe  
144HZ oder G-Sync (habe eine Ngreedia-Graka im PC) brauche ich am Fernseher nicht, da ich PC-Spiele weiterhin auf meinen PC-Monitoren spielen werde.


----------



## cryon1c (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Ultra HD TVs mit reduzierter Auflösung (Fake-UHD/4k) - RGBW-Panel*

Nuja, für die, die keine Glotze brauchen, gibt es durchaus dicke 4K-Monitore mit IPS usw.
Hab so n Teil hier:
Philips BDM4350UC/00 4K  Monitor.
Kostet etwas mehr als die billigen 4K-Glotzen mit dieser Größe, hat aber alle Vorteile vom PC-Monitor. Klar, 60Hz, kein G-Sync/Freesync, "nur" ein IPS-Panel, aber sonst keine Fragen offen. 
Bemängelte Einbrenneffekte konnte ich nicht feststellen und dank dem Blödmarkt um die Ecke, wo diese Gerätschaft mehrfach ein&ausgepackt wurde und ne Weile stand, gab es das Teil für 420€ mit voller Garantie blah. Natürlich durfte ich das Gerät auch 20min lang testen und war mir daher recht sicher das ich keine Katze im Sack kaufe  IPS-Glow minimal usw. - kannste nicht meckern.

Daher als Empfehlung für alle die sich eine recht günstige 4K-Kiste zulegen wollen und auf den TV-Krempel verzichten wollen - gute Option. Von denen gibt es noch mehr in 43" Größe, denke mal mit demselben IPS-Panel und ähnlicher Preislage (unter 600).


----------



## MF13 (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Ultra HD TVs mit reduzierter Auflösung (Fake-UHD/4k) - RGBW-Panel*

43 Zöllchen ist mir aber zu klein 

Außerdem möchte ich sehr wohl eine Glotze, nur eben eine, die dank geringer Reaktionszeit auch für Konsolenspiele taugt.


----------



## cryon1c (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Ultra HD TVs mit reduzierter Auflösung (Fake-UHD/4k) - RGBW-Panel*



MF13 schrieb:


> 43 Zöllchen ist mir aber zu klein
> 
> Außerdem möchte ich sehr wohl eine Glotze, nur eben eine, die dank geringer Reaktionszeit auch für Konsolenspiele taugt.



Das ist nicht ganz so einfach, da muss man teils lange suchen und ordentlich druffzahlen damit so eine Glotze den Weg in die heimischen 4 Wände findet.
Für mich ist 43" 4K IPS halt absolut ideal - ich kann mit 100% Skalierung arbeiten ohne Teleskop oder Fernglas (was dieses Problem gleich eliminiert) und es ist halt n Monitor - steht dauerhaft am PC. Hat auch Displayport, was sehr sehr praktisch ist. 
Über HDMI kann ich noch Konsolen rankleben, besitze keine aber wer weiß, vll schenkt mir wer so n Ding 

Alles unter 43" wäre mir auch zu klein. Hatte testweise mal einige Monitore besichtigt, alle 4K, zwischen 27" und 32" - die sind doch als Monitore unbenutzbar, beim arbeiten muss man alles hochskalieren - was dann bei diversen Programmen zu lustigen Effekten führt die zwar unterhaltsam, aber keineswegs hilfreich sind.


----------



## INU.ID (1. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Ultra HD TVs mit reduzierter Auflösung (Fake-UHD/4k) - RGBW-Panel*

Gibt es eigentlich Neuigkeiten bzgl. der 2018er Modelle und RGBW-Panel? Hat da jemand irgendwelche verlässlichen Infos gefunden?


----------



## INU.ID (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Ultra HD TVs mit reduzierter Auflösung (Fake-UHD/4k) - RGBW-Panel*

Weil er als 65" Modell (LG 65UK6400PLF) gerade im Angebot ist:

*LG UK6300 + LG UK6400 + LG UK6470 (2018er Modelle)*



> Für den UK6300 ist bestätigt, dass es sich um ein *RGBW-IPS-Panel* handelt.
> ...
> Der LG UK6400 ist im Vergleich zum UK6300 technisch identisch.
> ...
> Der LG UK6470 weist keinen technischen Unterschied zum LG UK6400 auf.


Quelle: LG TV UK-Serie: Unterschiede und Vergleich der Fernseher der Serie UK von LG aus 2018 mit UHD-Aufloesung


----------



## colormix (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Ultra HD TVs mit reduzierter Auflösung (Fake-UHD/4k) - RGBW-Panel*

Es gibt auch ein Fake UHD Sender ich weiß den Namen nicht mehr irgendwas mit 4K am ende Astra 19.2  habe den Sender eh raus gelöscht   Format  immer  1080/i      , 
nicht überall wo UHD drauf steht ist auch UHD drin ,
schon paar mal UHD1 by ASTRA / HD+ erwischt mit  nur HD Inhalten mit Matschbild,
die Leute sollen halt kaufen.
Besonders Lustig sind die Kabel Vodafone  TV Nutzer die sich einen UHD TV kaufen und es im Kabel gar keine    UHD Sender gibt  und die meisten Inhalte/Sender  nur   in SD  sind .


----------



## SaPass (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Ultra HD TVs mit reduzierter AuflÃ¶sung (Fake-UHD/4k) - RGBW-Panel*

Ich sehen diesen Thread gerade zum ersten Mal und bin wenig erfreut. Mein Fernseher ist einer der betroffenen: LG 49SJ800V. Nach etwas Recherche habe ich folgenden Testbericht gefunden:

LG SJ800V im Test - Review und Testbericht zum LG Premium TV SJ800V der SJ-Reihe (49SJ800V, 55SJ800V, 65SJ800V)

Bevor ich mich zu sehr ärgere, möchte ich an dieser Stelle noch etwas aus dem Testbericht zitieren:


> *Bei Filmen, Bildern und Spielen wirkt sich die geringere Farbauflösung kaum bis überhaupt nicht aus*.  Gegenüber einem TV mit RGB-Panel konnten wir bei echtem Content keinen  Unterschied feststellen. Probleme bereitet jedoch das Zuspielen eines  Computer-Signals mit *kleinem Text, welcher etwas unscharf dargestellt wird*.  Ein TV mit dieser Art des RGBW-Panels eignet sich also nicht als  Computer Monitor, insbesondere nicht für Textverarbeitung, weil die  Schrift unscharf wirken kann.



Ob ich die Videos im Startpost sehen möchte weiß ich noch nicht so genau.


----------



## colormix (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Ultra HD TVs mit reduzierter AuflÃ¶sung (Fake-UHD/4k) - RGBW-Panel*

Das ist doch eh schon2 Jahre her und es kann auch sein das es nur an der damaligen 
FW liegt/lag und bei neueren dann besser ist .
Bei meinem TV nicht LG ist es die Taste (i) zeigt an das Format  und es ist 4 K  UHD.
HDR konnte mein 4 Jahre Alter UHD auch nicht das war nicht mal aus Funktion ausgewiesen, aber das Bord steckt auch in anderen Modellen die teuer und größer sind ,
 HDR wurde  erst nach dem 3. oder 4. oder 5.  FW Update freigeschaltet  für Alle Modelle mit dem gleichem Bord, leider geht HDR nur Online , TV Modus und nur am HDMI 1  Port ,
das ist aber nicht weiter schlimm zu mal es eine nicht ausgewiesene Funktun handelt  kann ich eh froh sein das der überhaupt jetzt  HDR macht .


----------

